
The future of classicism - tintinnabula
https://www.newcriterion.com/issues/2018/6/the-future-of-classicism-9861
======
thomasfl
The author seems to have a been around a while, I is probably right that we'll
see more classical architecture. Here in Norway has there simply not been
build an apartment building in the classic style since before world war 2,
with the exception of a few post modernist buildings in the 1980's. Compared
to graphic designers, which uses classical typefaces all the time, architects
seems to be very limited when the only finds inspirations in buildings from
the last 50 years. In Norway there has been some cases where old baroque
churches have burnt down, and the church has been replaced by a modernist
design. Norway probably has the worst urban sprawl in Europe. It would be a
huge advantage to get more commuters in to the cities. May be more people
would like to move to cities, if there were more newly build classical
apartments available?

~~~
digi_owl
More people would move to the cities of there were more buildings built, full
stop. The housing prices in Norway are absurd, in particular in the cities.

And much of that comes from leaving the market up to the banks, resulting in
few but expensive buildings being built each year to maintain high price and
the hot potato loan market.

Seriously, if you graph out the house prices and household debt, they line up
perfectly.

On a different note though, different political parties have different stances
on where people should live. Some wants everyone to clump around the cities,
while others wants people to live more dispersed.

End result is that the rural population is turning gray and male, as the
younger generations (particular females) move to cities to get higher
educations and end up staying there.

~~~
Thlom
Many stay in the city but move out to the burbs the moment they have a baby on
the way (some stay in the city with kids of course, but few). The reason is
both that it's kind of expected and that there's very few affordable
apartments suitable for families with more than one kid. Other reasons like
that the city is unsafe for children etc, is just a result of few families in
the cities and bad urban planning.

~~~
thomasfl
So how do you prevent people from disapperaing out in the burbs after
receiving their first baby?

------
sharkjacobs
“Even the great Lutyens, than whom no architect more beguiles, was crushed by
the expectations of commercial clients such as the Midland Bank.”

What a great sentence!

I hope and expect that “whom” will be deprecated within my lifetime, but it
will be a shame to miss out on sentences like this one.

It is very satisfying to see the passive voice used so irreproachably too.

